# Interior wind noise



## ky740i (Apr 23, 2009)

There is a wind noise in interior coming from bottom right windshield area, seems like around top of dashboard area on passenger side. Sometimes it comes and goes, but is evident about 90% of the time. Any ideas what this may be are appreciated? It is a 2001 740i.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Here is a start -

LINK: Wind noise post


----------



## ky740i (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks for the info. The jack pad is there but I did notice a piece of wood (7" long x1/2" wide) lodged under a plastic cover next to the pad. Will test drive tomorrow and see if it fixes the problem. Thanks for your help!


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Like someone put it there, or someone ran over some lumber?!?


----------



## ky740i (Apr 23, 2009)

It was a small piece of wood (a stick).  Unfortunately, after test drive, the noise is still there. It is the SSHHHH sound coming from right pax side at top of dash area. Sometimes it is louder than others, and very very seldomly, it is not there, but only briefly (a matter of seconds to a minute or so). Any other suggestions?


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Does your vehicle speed change the volume/sound level?

Does the A/C fan speed make a difference? Or if you switch from recirculation to fresh air and back?

Have you ever checked/changed the under dash cabin air recirculation filters?


----------



## ky740i (Apr 23, 2009)

Vehicle speed does not change the sound/noise level. Did notice with a/c on if i turned up fan on right (passenger) it did get louder with an increase in fan speed. when i turn up fan on left interior there is no increase in noise. i don't believe interior cabin filters have been changed in quite some time.


----------



## tberardi (Feb 8, 2009)

*Check to make sure the gaskets and plastic inserts at the bottom of the windsheild*

are all in place and no sections missing. This has been known to cause the problems you mention. It sometimes happens after a windsheild has been replaced.
I am reffering to the area along the windsheild under the wipers after you lift the hood up.


----------

